# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  نحوه راه‌اندازی یک WebApplication بر روی یک هاست؟؟؟

## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.
من یک فرم ساده با <span dir=ltr>C#‎</span> در Visual Stuido.Net 2003 ایجاد کرده‌ام. 
هاست من <span dir=ltr>.Net</span> را پشتیبانی میکند. 
برای راه‌اندازی این Web Application بر روی هاست، آیا Upload کردن فایلها پروژه (موجود در c:\inetpub\wwwroot\mydir ) کافی است؟
اگر اینطور نیست لطفا کارهایی را که باید انجام دهم قدم به قدم توضیح دهید.

با تشکر.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

بله! فقط کپی کردن *تمام* فایل ها و فولدرهای داخل آنرا  انجام دهید کافی است. 

چند نکته :
1- حتما دایرکتوری bin که در اثر کامپایل کردن پروژه ی ASP.NET ایجاد می شود ( در همان فولدر مربوطه ) را هم حتما باید با فایل dll داخل آن آپلود کنید ( همیشه آخرین ورژن آن مهم است )
2- فایل web.config  فایل امنیتی سیستم شما است که مجوز استفاده از سایت را فراهم می کند. این یکی را هیچ وقت فراموش نکنید

فعلا صفحات را آپلود کنید در یک فولدر دلخواه در سایت و سپس یک لینک از آنرا اینجا بگذارید تا اگر مشکلی بود بنده بتوانم بیشتر کمک کنم.
احتمالا در تنظیمات web.config‌ روی هاست نیاز به کمی تغییر است ولی پیش فرض های آن فعلا باید کار کند.... تا آپلود نکنید نمی توان نظر داد.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

http://mehdi.europe.webmatrixhosting.net/d1
متاسفانه همون مشکل همیشگی که من دارم. لطفا چک کرده و راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

این هاست را زود تر می گفتید  :oops: 

1- در اینجا نیازی به اون فولدر d1 نیست. همه را باز بریزید روی روت اصلی
2- شما فایل web.config پیش فرض هاست خودتان را نباید با web.config ساخته شده توسط VS.NET عوض می کردید. یک احتمال هست. اگر روت اصلی را پاک نکرده اید یک web.config پیش ساخته خود هاست برای شما گذاشته است. این فایل کلید طلایی امنیتی سایت شما است. 
خطای authentication از نبود و یا overWrite‌شدن این web.config اصلی خبر می دهد.

دو حالت دارد
الف -  یا آنرا هنوز پاک نکرده اید که خیلی هم عالی . هنگام آپلود کردن فایلها تمام فایلها را از روی کامپیوتر آپلود کنید بجز web.config را
ب- این فایل مهم پیش فرض را روی هاست ندارید و آنرا پاک و یا overWrite کرده اید. اگر اینطور است بگویید یکی برای شما درست کنم و همینجا آپلود کنم.

----------


## Abbas Arizi

آقا وحید من هم طبق راهنمایی شما توی این Host خودم رو ثبت نام کردم (البته بصورت رایگان) ولی جایی ندیدم که چقدر فضا میده؟
من هر وقت که حجم فایلهام از 2، 3 مگابایت بیشتر میشه اونها رو  حذف میکنه.
میخواستم ببینم شما میدونید حداکثر چقدر فایل میشه تو این هاست Upload کرد؟

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

این هاست 20 مگ جای خالی و 10 مگ فضای sql server به شما می دهد.

-------------

جناب اسیستنت:
چی شد؟ درست شد؟

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

﻿&lt;?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
&lt;configuration>
  &lt;appSettings>
    &lt;add key="ConnStr" value="data source=db1.europe.webmatrixhosting.net,1435;Connec  t Timeout=30;User ID=aspnet_persia;Password=XXXX;database=H_aspnet_p  ersia" />
  &lt;/appSettings>
  &lt;system.web>
    &lt;!--  DYNAMIC DEBUG COMPILATION
          Set compilation debug="true" to enable ASPX debugging.  Otherwise, setting this value to
          false will improve runtime performance of this application. 
          Set compilation debug="true" to insert debugging symbols &#40;.pdb information&#41;
          into the compiled page. Because this creates a larger file that executes
          more slowly, you should set this value to true only when debugging and to
          false at all other times. For more information, refer to the documentation about
          debugging ASP .NET files.
    -->
    &lt;compilation defaultLanguage="C#‎" debug="true" />
    &lt;!--  CUSTOM ERROR MESSAGES
          Set customError mode values to control the display of user-friendly 
          error messages to users instead of error details &#40;including a stack trace&#41;&#58;

          "On" Always display custom &#40;friendly&#41; messages  
          "Off" Always display detailed ASP.NET error information.
          "RemoteOnly" Display custom &#40;friendly&#41; messages only to users not running 
          on the local Web server. This setting is recommended for security purposes, so 
          that you do not display application detail information to remote clients.
    -->
    &lt;customErrors mode="Off" />
    &lt;!--  AUTHENTICATION 
          This section sets the authentication policies of the application. Possible modes are "Windows", "Forms", 
          "Passport" and "None"
    -->
    &lt;authentication mode="None" />
    &lt;!--  APPLICATION-LEVEL TRACE LOGGING
          Application-level tracing enables trace log output for every page within an application. 
          Set trace enabled="true" to enable application trace logging.  If pageOutput="true", the
          trace information will be displayed at the bottom of each page.  Otherwise, you can view the 
          application trace log by browsing the "trace.axd" page from your web application
          root. 
    -->
    &lt;trace enabled="false" requestLimit="10" pageOutput="false" traceMode="SortByTime" localOnly="true" />
    &lt;!--  SESSION STATE SETTINGS
          By default ASP .NET uses cookies to identify which requests belong to a particular session. 
          If cookies are not available, a session can be tracked by adding a session identifier to the URL. 
          To disable cookies, set sessionState cookieless="true".
    -->
    &lt;sessionState mode="InProc" stateConnectionString="tcpip=127.0.0.1&#58;42424" sqlConnectionString="data source=127.0.0.1;user id=sa;password=" cookieless="false" timeout="20" />
    &lt;!--  GLOBALIZATION
          This section sets the globalization settings of the application. 
    -->
    &lt;globalization requestEncoding="windows-1252" responseEncoding="windows-1252" fileEncoding="windows-1252" culture="en-US" uiCulture="en-US" />
  &lt;/system.web>
&lt;/configuration>

فایل وب کانفیگ را به صورت فوق کنید مشکل حل می شود.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

البته این فایل باید روی هاست به این صورت باشد. بعلاوه :

&lt;add key="ConnStr" value="data source=db1.europe.webmatrixhosting.net,1435;Connec  t Timeout=30;User ID=aspnet_persia;Password=XXXX;database=H_aspnet_p  ersia" /> 

برای اتصال به اس کیو ال سرور لازم است.

ID‌ شما در اینجا mehdi و database شما H_mehdi‌ است و پسورد خودتان را هم که می دانید....

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

با تشکر،
وقتی فایلها را به Root‌ کپی کردم درست شد. اما چطور همین پروژه را در یک فولدر غیر از Root (مانند D1) راه‌اندازی کنم؟

----------


## Farhad.B.S

سلام.
آقا بسیییار بسیار هاست توپی بود !
فقط اینکه من هم یه همچین مشکلی دارم و تو ساب فولدر ها قادر به قرار دادن صفحات نیستم .
یه سوال دیگه هم از دوستان وارد به توزیع ASP.Net applications داشتم ... روی بسیاری از Host هایی که asp.net رو ساپورت میکنند یه همچین فایلی اصلا وجود نداره  :roll: 
برای رفع این مشکل چی کار میشه کرد ؟

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

جواب از طرف تیم ساپورت هاست:
because you can have only one web application on your account and this is set to your root folder.

----------


## amuSoheil

به نام خدا
من پروزه ام را روی هاست webmatrix قرار دادم .اما وقتی صفحه اصلی لود میشه فونت ها همه در هم بر هم و ناخواناهستند.از 


> &lt;meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">


 هم در تمام صفحات استفاده کردم.
و اینکه صفحات Htm به طور عادی لود می شوند (دکمه More  کنار تخته سیاه) اما در مورد صفحات aspx  علت را نمی دانم
این هم آدرس سایتhttp://amusoheil.europe.webmatrixhosting.net/
با تشکر
لطفا راهمایی ام کنید

----------


## Abbas Arizi

فکر کنم اگه به جای utf-8 از Unicode استفاده کنید مشکلتون حل بشه.

----------


## amuSoheil

درست است آقای عریزی باید به جای utf-8 از Unicode  استفاده می کردم
مشکل بنده حل شد.
با تشکر

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

شما اگر از دکمه های back و forward استفاده کنید در IE دوباره صفحه ی شما به هم می ریزد. فکر می کنید چرا؟ 

دلیل :

&lt;globalization requestEncoding="windows-1252" responseEncoding="windows-1252" fileEncoding="windows-1252" culture="en-US" uiCulture="en-US" /> 

در وب کانفیگ روی هاست شما 1252 را دقیقا به utf-8 و نه چیز دیگری تبدیل کنید این مشکل هم حل می شود  :wink:

----------


## amuSoheil

یه مشکل کوچولو :) 
سرور webmatrix آدرس سرور و اسم سرور و .... را همه را به من داده ...
حالا من چیه رو کجا کپی کنم.
تو شاخه دیتا sqlserver من یک فایل با پسوند mdf  است و یه فایل با پسوند ldf حالا کدام از این ها را باید روی سرور آپلود کنم.
در ضمن چطوری می تونم حجم بانک ام را کم کنم.
با تشکر

----------


## Abbas Arizi

اگه بخواید دیتابیس رو خودتون آپلود کنید باید هر دو رو آپلود کنید. چون اون فایل ldf فایل تراکنش بانک SQL میباشد که وجود آن ضروری است. 
ولی فکر میکنم با توجه به این بانکهای SQL Server باید توی Server رجیستر بشن بعدا برای ثبت اون شاید با مشکل روبرو بشید.
به هر حال اگه همچین مشکلی داشنید از دیتابیسی که خود Host موقع ثبت نام بهتون میده استفاده کنید.

----------


## amuSoheil

به نام خدا
من چطوری جدول ها یم و ... را آپلود کنم.
اما من web.config  ام را مطابق فرمایش شما(اقای نصیری) تغییر دادم اما دیگه صفحه باز نمیشه اشکال میگیره.
این هم سورس فایل ام&lt;?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?>
&lt;configuration>
	&lt;configSections>
		&lt;sectionGroup name="system.web">
			&lt;section name="dsnstore" type="System.Configuration.NameValueSectionHandler  ,System,Version=1.0.5000.0,Culture=neutral,PublicK  eyToken=b77a5c561934e089" />
		&lt;/sectionGroup>
	&lt;/configSections>
	&lt;system.web>
		&lt;!--  DYNAMIC DEBUG COMPILATION
          Set compilation debug="true" to insert debugging symbols &#40;.pdb information&#41;
          into the compiled page. Because this creates a larger file that executes
          more slowly, you should set this value to true only when debugging and to
          false at all other times. For more information, refer to the documentation about
          debugging ASP.NET files.
    -->
		&lt;compilation defaultLanguage="vb" debug="true" />
		&lt;!--  CUSTOM ERROR MESSAGES
          Set customErrors mode="On" or "RemoteOnly" to enable custom error messages, "Off" to disable. 
          Add &lt;error> tags for each of the errors you want to handle.

          "On" Always display custom &#40;friendly&#41; messages.
          "Off" Always display detailed ASP.NET error information.
          "RemoteOnly" Display custom &#40;friendly&#41; messages only to users not running 
           on the local Web server. This setting is recommended for security purposes, so 
           that you do not display application detail information to remote clients.
    -->
		&lt;customErrors mode="RemoteOnly" />
		&lt;!--  AUTHENTICATION 
          This section sets the authentication policies of the application. Possible modes are "Windows", 
          "Forms", "Passport" and "None"

          "None" No authentication is performed. 
          "Windows" IIS performs authentication &#40;Basic, Digest, or Integrated Windows&#41; according to 
           its settings for the application. Anonymous access must be disabled in IIS. 
          "Forms" You provide a custom form &#40;Web page&#41; for users to enter their credentials, and then 
           you authenticate them in your application. A user credential token is stored in a cookie.
          "Passport" Authentication is performed via a centralized authentication service provided
           by Microsoft that offers a single logon and core profile services for member sites.
    -->
		&lt;authentication mode="None" />
		&lt;!--  AUTHORIZATION 
          This section sets the authorization policies of the application. You can allow or deny access
          to application resources by user or role. Wildcards&#58; "*" mean everyone, "?" means anonymous 
          &#40;unauthenticated&#41; users.
    -->
		&lt;authorization>
			&lt;allow users="*" /> &lt;!-- Allow all users -->
			&lt;!--  &lt;allow     users="&#91;comma separated list of users&#93;"
                             roles="&#91;comma separated list of roles&#93;"/>
                  &lt;deny      users="&#91;comma separated list of users&#93;"
                             roles="&#91;comma separated list of roles&#93;"/>
            -->
		&lt;/authorization>
		&lt;!-- Allow all users -->
		&lt;!--  &lt;allow     users="&#91;comma separated list of users&#93;"
                             roles="&#91;comma separated list of roles&#93;"/>
                  &lt;deny      users="&#91;comma separated list of users&#93;"
                             roles="&#91;comma separated list of roles&#93;"/>
            -->
		&lt;!--  APPLICATION-LEVEL TRACE LOGGING
          Application-level tracing enables trace log output for every page within an application. 
          Set trace enabled="true" to enable application trace logging.  If pageOutput="true", the
          trace information will be displayed at the bottom of each page.  Otherwise, you can view the 
          application trace log by browsing the "trace.axd" page from your web application
          root. 
    -->
		&lt;trace enabled="false" requestLimit="10" pageOutput="false" traceMode="SortByTime" localOnly="true" />
		&lt;!--  SESSION STATE SETTINGS
          By default ASP.NET uses cookies to identify which requests belong to a particular session. 
          If cookies are not available, a session can be tracked by adding a session identifier to the URL. 
          To disable cookies, set sessionState cookieless="true".
    -->
		&lt;sessionState mode="InProc" stateConnectionString="tcpip=127.0.0.1&#58;42424" sqlConnectionString="data source=127.0.0.1;Trusted_Connection=yes"
			cookieless="false" timeout="20" />
		&lt;dsnstore>
			&lt;add key="Maman_db" value="server=&#40;local&#41;\NetSDK;database=Mama  n_db;Integrated Security=SSPI" />
		&lt;/dsnstore>
		&lt;!--  GLOBALIZATION
          This section sets the globalization settings of the application. 
    -->
		&lt;!-- &lt;globalization requestEncoding="utf-8" responseEncoding="utf-8" /> -->
		&lt;globalization requestEncoding="utf-8" responseEncoding="utf-8" fileEncoding="windows-utf-8" culture="en-US" uiCulture="en-US" />  


	&lt;/system.web>
&lt;/configuration>

لطفا راهنمایی ام کنید اشکال کجاست
با تشکر

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

دوست عزیز!
متاسفانه شما مطالب این تاپیک را درست نخوانیده اید
من یکجا گفتم که وب کانفیگ خود سایت طلایی است
یکجا گفتم باید کمی آنرا اصلاح کنید
نگفتم که وب کانفیگ روی کامپیوتر خودتان را در سایت overWrite‌ کنید. مشکل از اینجا است.

----------


## amuSoheil

به نام خدا
آقای نصیری درست شما گفتید اما من چیزی به نام webconfig  در سایت ندیدم.
حالا باید چی کار کنم :cry: 
نمی شود کاریش کرد!!!
با تشکر

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

من یک نمونه از آن در این تاپیک کپی و پیست کرده ام. مطابق با پروفایل خودتان آنرا تکمیل و سپس آپلود کنید.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

بر روی هاست های دیگر مانند هاست آقای اسیستنت:
یک فولدر برای کارهای ASP.NET طراحی شده است. در ASP.NET هر فولدر فقط یک وب اپلیکیشن به حساب می آید یعنی شما نمی توانید داخل آن چند فولدر درست کنید و سپس هر کدام دایرکتوری bin مخصوص خودشان را داشته باشند. یعنی تمام این فولدرها داخل فولدر اصلی ما یک برنامه به حساب می آیند پس باید فقط یک bin داخل روت اصلی و یک وب کانفیگ داخل روت اصلی باشد.
برای رفع این مشکل تمام bin های فولدرهای دیگر در زیر دایرکتوری های داخل روت اصلی باید به درون روت اصلی move شوند و همچنین زیر فولدرها دیگر نباید دارای وب کانفیگ باشند چون جزیی از یک وب اپلیکیشن به حساب می ایند و نه اینکه خودشان مستقل باشند.
یعنی همه چیز از bin داخل روت اصلی و وب کانفیگ داخل روت اصلی تعذیه می شود. چون همانطور که گفتم هر دایرکتوری اصلی و تمام زیر فولدرهای آن تنها یک وب اپلیکیشن به حساب می آیند.

----------

استاد من وقتی می خواهم با aceftp  سایتم را آپلود کنم باید کجای این برنامه بروم
من یک بار اینکار را کردم ولی بهم اررور داد از این اررورا که میگه اگه میخواین به مایکروسافت بفرستمش و...
من چیکار کنم؟ :lol: 
با تشکر

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

باید در شکل زیر آدرس اف تی پی سایت بعلاوه آی دی و پسورد را بنویسی و سپس enter کنی. بقیه کار کپی کردن از پنل سمت چپ به راست است.

----------

با سلام
استاد کانکت می شم وقتی میخوام از چپی به صورت دراگ دراپ بیارم تو راستی این اررور رو میده
با تشکر

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

دراگ نمی خواد بکنی . یک دکمه ی آبی رنگ هست روی اون کلیک کن خودش شروع به کپی می کند.

----------


## مهدی فهمیده غلامی

اقا من نمی دونم چرا دایرکتوری InetPub من Share شده بی انکه خودم این کار را کرده باشم (با نصب iis,vs.net)
این اشتراک برای چیست؟ :x

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

IIS در حقیقت یک وب سرور کوچولو است روی کامپیوتر شما...
این دایرکتوری برای دسترسی افراد به سایت وب شما است. پس باید share شده باشد.

----------


## SoheilKH

به نام خدا
من توی وب ماتریکس یک سایت دارم
توی یکی از فرم های سایتم از کریستال ریپورت استفاده کردم.
با توجه راهنمایی هایی که توی فروم خود این سایت شده بود تمام  dll  های مربوط به کریستال ریپورت را هم توی شاخه Bin  کپی کردم.
اما موقع اجرای فرم مربوطه فقط شکل کامپوننت کریستال ریپورت به همراه یک علامت سئوال در سایت نشان داده می شود.
اشکال از چیه؟؟؟

----------


## hojjat_sekhavati

حکمت پوشه هایی که با آندرلاین شروع میشن مثل vti_script_ که ویژوال استودیو می سازد چیست؟

موقع آپلود اگر این فایلها آپلود نشه مشکلی پیش می‌آد؟

الان فایلها رو دستی آپلود کردم و بهم خطای ران تایم می‌ده. البته اول مثلا آدرس تصاویر سایت رو با notpad با آدرسی که روی وب باید داشته باشن عوض کردم. مثلا http://localhost/site رو با http://www.site.com عوض کردم.

با تشکر

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

خیر لازم نیست آپلود شوند.
حتی می توانید فایلهای cs و یا vb را هم اگر پروژه ی شما کامپایل شده است ، آپلود نکنید.

----------


## hojjat_sekhavati

با تشکر از شما

----------


## hga

سلام 
من برنامه ام را کامل upload کرده ام .اما کنترل های validator هیچکدام کار نمی کنند. 
ولی برنامه من در localhost درست کار می کند نمی دانم چرا وقتی در  server قرار می گیرد
 درست اجرا نمی شود .
توضیح اینکه کنترل های validator برنامه همگی client side هستند.
در صورتی که راه حل این مشکل را می دانید خوشحال  خواهم شد اگر منرا  راهنمایی کنید.

                                                                                                                                 با تشکر
                                                                                                                                     hga

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

کل فولدر C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\aspnet_client را در هاست کپی کنید  :wink:

----------


## hga

آقای نصیری از راهنمایی تان  متشکرم .
من aspnet_clientرا درون دایرکتوری برنامه ام کپی کردم ولی درست نشد

 ظاهرا این دایرکتوری باید در  root اصلی باشد با server ام تماس گرفتم گفتند که دایرکتوری را دارند.
version  شان هم درست بود  (aspnet_client\system_web\1_0_3705_0 )
ولی باز هم برنامه من کار نمی کند . نمی دانم مشکل از کجاست؟:cry:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

مشکل این است که کاری را که من گفتم درست انجام نداده اید
باید الان در روت سایت شما این فولدر موجود باشد :
aspnet_client
نه اینکه محتویات را باز کپی کنید. تست شده است و کار می کند.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

درضمن اگر سایت آپدیت باشد باید این را داشته باشید
aspnet_client\system_web\1_1_4322
و نه :
E:\Inetpub\wwwroot\aspnet_client\system_web\1_0_37  05_24
و نه :
E:\Inetpub\wwwroot\aspnet_client\system_web\1_0_37  05_0
و نه .......

----------


## hga

سلام 
من برای upload کردن database ام بر روی سرور  در محیط sql server
(enterprise manager ) به طرِیق زیر عمل می کنم:

1)از طریق  wizard مربوط به new sql server registration  مشخصات server ام را وارد می کنم 
به این ترتیب sql server مربوط به سرور ام به sql server کامپیوتر من اضافه می شود
2) بعد از connect شدن به  سرور  از بین database های موجود database خودم را (که خود سرور قبلا برایم ساخته) باز می کنم .
3) از طریق  wizard مربوط import data ، جدول هایم را upload می کنم .

اما این کار یک مشکل بزرگ دارد و آن اینکه هنگام connect شدن به  سرور  زمان  بسیار زیادی طول می کشد تا همه database های موجود روی سرور load شوند تا من بتوانم database خودم را ببینم .
می خواستم بپرسم آیا راهی وجود دارد که  مستقیما به database ام دسترسی داشته باشم و یا اصولا راه صحیح upload کردن database چیست؟

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

من به شخصه از کوئری آنالایزر استفاده می کنم
هنگام اتصال شما باید IP هاست را بدهید و آی دی و پسوردی که برای اس کیوال سرور به شما داده شده است. بسیار سریع عمل می کند و من راضی هستم از آن.

----------


## mhaeri

آقای نصیری سلام
من از روی lan باید به سرور webmatrixhosting.net  وصل بشم.یعنی میخواهم Db  و صفحات Asp.net  را که ساخته ام روی سروس  upload  
کنم.از هیچ طریقی نمیتونم به sqlserver میزبان وصل بشم
چه از طریق Enterprise ya Query analayzer پیغام میده که Sql server dos not exist or access denied
یا Sql server Service Manager  را باز میکنم پیغام the Network Path Was Not Found میدهد
کمک کنید 

البته مشکل Connection time Out جهت Ftp کردن هم دارم :|  :cry: 

ftp://haeri.europe.webmatrixhosting.net 
db1.europe.webmatrixhosting.net,1439
من از راه Server Alias هم رفتم نشد
connect نمیشه

اگر لازم هست بفرمایید که Password را هم بدهم شما نگاهکی بهش بندازین لطفآ :oops: 

خیلی ممنون

----------


## mhaeri

اقایون سلام
من مشکلم حل نشد
موقع Connect شدن به Sql Server پیغام : Unable to Connect to Server db1.europe.webmatrixhosting,1439 
[microosft][ODBC Sql Server Driver][DBNETLIB]Sql ]Sql Server Dosnot exist or Access denied
میده
مشکلم کجاست؟
لطفآ
 :oops:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

به پروفایل خودتون مراجعه کنید و دقیقا نام سرور و غیره را یکبار دیگر ببینید

برای اتصال به آن در کوئری آنالایزر
( برای من برای مثال : )

نام سرور
db.europe.webmatrixhosting.net,1437

User ID
در پروفایل مشخص شده  :wink: 

Password
هم که می دونید

سپس روی دکمه ی اتصال کلیک کنید

همین!

( در ضمن یک FAQ خوب در این زمینه در همان سایت هست + یک فوروم عالی )

این موارد را می توانید در فایل web.config ایی که خود هاست برای شما ایجاد کرده است مشاهده کنید.
اگر آنرا سهوا پاک کرده اید مهم نیست! اکانت خود را دیلیت کنید و سپس یک اکانت دیگر باز کنید
حالا از این فایل گرانبها یک بک آپ تهیه کنید و سپس کمی محتویات آنرا مرور کنید بد نیست !

----------


## mhaeri

سلام 
vnsapi32.dll را از کجا میتونم گیر بیارم 
من از روی Lan نمیتونم به Sql server که روی یه سرور دیگر قرار گرفته Connect بشم 
مثلا db1.europe.webmatrixhosting.net,1439 
و پیغام میده که این فایل vnsapi32.dll را پیدا نمیکند .چیکار کنم؟

از کجا گیرش بیارم؟؟؟؟؟ :(  :cry:

----------


## mes

عزیزان من برنامم رو نوشتم و تمام مطالب اینجا رو هم خوندم و لی بازم برنامم رو هاستم درس کار نمی کنه!!!
یعنی مثله وب کنفیگ براش حل نمیشه من همه دایرکتوری برنامم  رو تو یه دایرکتوری از شاخه اصلی هاستم کپی کردم 
و برنامم هم تو آِآس درست کار میکنه میشه کمک کنید؟
یا علی

----------


## mes

راستی اینم لینکش
راستی نمیدونم چی شده هاستم نمیزاره فایل ام دی بیم رو توش قرار بدم یعنی تو دایرکتوریش فایل بانک اطلاعاتی نیست

----------


## SoheilKH

> و لی بازم برنامم رو هاستم درس کار نمی کنه!!!


چه error می ده؟؟

----------


## mes

ران تایم ارور میده
یه کلیک کن و ببین

----------


## SoheilKH

جناب mes
 توی فایل web.config ات 
این کد رو تغییر بده تا خود error رو نمایش بده
&lt;customErrors mode="On" />

----------


## mes

سهیل جان ولی این برنامم انگار از وب کانفیقخودش که تو دایرکتوریشه استفاده نمی کنه نمیدونم انگار از مال سایتم استفاده میکنه یعنی من نمیدونم کجاست؟ونمیتونم عوضش کنم

----------


## SoheilKH

برو شاخه amalak رو توی هاستت ،ساب دومین کن و امکان اجرای asp.net رو هم بهش بده( asp.net رو enable کن) .تا اون موقع از فایل web.config خودش استفاده می کنه. یا می تونی توی روت اصلی توی web.config رو اون تغییراتی که بالا گفتم انجام بده.


یک احتمال دیگه هم میدم که  asp.net رو enable نکردی

اگر مشکل درست کردن ساب دومین را داری می تونی از امکانات سایت webhostingmatrix استفاده کنی.

موفق باشی

----------


## mes

من رفتم تو یالثارات یه ساب دومین باز کردم و ای اس پی دات نت ش رو هم فعال کردم و تمام فایلهام رو ریختم تو روت اصلیش اما بازم نشamlak.yalasarat.com/webform3.aspx

----------


## mes

سهیل جان درست شد دستت درد نکنه کار ما را افتاد اما عزیزان یه راهنمایی هم در مورد اینکه چجوری تو یه دایرکتوری درست کار کنه؟ :kiss:

----------


## EhsanKhafan

این سایتی که من آپلود کردم ران تاین اررور میده یعنی چی؟
یه سری بزنید ببینید مشکلش چیه:
www.digitallsun.com/home.aspx

----------


## Asad.Safari

:flower:

----------


## Asad.Safari

:flower:

----------


## amir_king2_2

> بر روی هاست های دیگر مانند هاست آقای اسیستنت: 
> یک فولدر برای کارهای ASP.NET طراحی شده است. در ASP.NET هر فولدر فقط یک وب اپلیکیشن به حساب می آید یعنی شما نمی توانید داخل آن چند فولدر درست کنید و سپس هر کدام دایرکتوری bin مخصوص خودشان را داشته باشند. یعنی تمام این فولدرها داخل فولدر اصلی ما یک برنامه به حساب می آیند پس باید فقط یک bin داخل روت اصلی و یک وب کانفیگ داخل روت اصلی باشد. 
> برای رفع این مشکل تمام bin های فولدرهای دیگر در زیر دایرکتوری های داخل روت اصلی باید به درون روت اصلی move شوند و همچنین زیر فولدرها دیگر نباید دارای وب کانفیگ باشند چون جزیی از یک وب اپلیکیشن به حساب می ایند و نه اینکه خودشان مستقل باشند. 
> یعنی همه چیز از bin داخل روت اصلی و وب کانفیگ داخل روت اصلی تعذیه می شود. چون همانطور که گفتم هر دایرکتوری اصلی و تمام زیر فولدرهای آن تنها یک وب اپلیکیشن به حساب می آیند.


این راه حل خیلی کمکم کرد. ممنون .این مشکل من نیز بود.
ولی یه سوال !! چرا نمیشه در ساب دایرکتوریهای دیگه که همه توسط یک پروژه ویژوال استودیو درست شده اند یک web.config جداگانه تعریف نمود ؟ شاید فرد بخواد که دسترسی های امنیتی اون subdirectory با دسترسی امنیتی که در روت تو کانفیگ اصلی نوشته فرق داشته باشه ؟ و این با نوشتن یک web.config تو همون دایرکتوری خاص به راحتی امکانپذیره.
با تشکر

----------


## hosseinab

با عرض سلام
یک هاست مجانی معرفی کنید

----------


## sanaz_amiri

http://www.webmatrixhosting.net

----------


## hosseinab

با عرض سلام 
من صفحات قبلی این تاپیک را خواندم متوجه شدم برای انتقال برنامه به هاست باید تمام شاخه برنامه رابه
هاست کپی کنیم اما سوالی دارم ایا برای تمام هاست ها همین طور است  اگر این طور است پس
قسمت ستاپ برای وب برای چه کار است

----------


## Spoofed

برای درست کردن ست آپ همانند برنامه های معمولی که روی کامپیوتری دیگر نصب می شوند عمل می کند. این نوع ست آپ خودبخود دایرکتوری مجازی درست کرده و همچنین فایلها را داخل این دایرکتوری مجازی کپی می کند. بدیهی است که این روش کاربردی برای هاست ها ندارد ....  یعنی شما نمی توانید فایل exe را بدون مجوزهای لازم روی سرور اجرا کنید...
اما برای توزیع کد بد نیست.

----------


## hosseinab

تشکر

----------


## goli

کمک فوری 
من از طریق Query Analyser به Server روی WebMatrix وصل شدم ولی نمیدونم چه جوری جدول هام و .. رو Upload کنم.
خواهش می کنم هر چه سریعتر جواب بدین

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

از طریق اینتپرایز منیجر تمام جداول برنامه رو انتخاب کنید. کلیک راست. سپس گزینه ی ساخت اسکریپت را انتخاب کنید. در اینجا اسکریپت تولید جداول تولید می شود. حالا این اسکریپت از طریق کوئری آنالایزر روی هاست قابل اجرا است. 

موفق باشید.

----------


## goli

خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون.
من این کار رو کردم.
من Connection String برنامه خودم رو بر طبق اطلاعاتی که MATRIX بهم داده بود تغییر دادم اما هنوز هم نمی تونم از طریق برنام به SERVER اون وصل بشم .آیا باید فایل دیگه ای رو هم دستکاری کنم؟ یا Connection String برنامم باید طور خاصی باشه؟
ممنون می شم اگه زودتر جواب بدین. :oops:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

webMatrixHosting

----------


## AspNet

خسته نباشید

وقتی یه سایتی میسازیم تو فرانت پیج و سیو میکنیم عکسها رو هم خودش تو فولدر مربوطه سیو میکنه.
حالا وقتی با vs.net یه سایت میسازیم عکسها رو که داخل فولدر مربوطه سیو نمیکنه.
آیا برای آپلود عکسها را هم باید آپلود کرد؟
حالا مسیرش فرق کنه مشکلی نداره؟؟





با تشکرات فراوان

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

وقتی سایتی درست می کنید ، چه در اینجا و چه در فرانت پیج و چه در هر جای دیگری ، *هنگام آپلود* ، باید عکس ها را هم آپلود کنید. باید مسیر عکس ها هم درست باشد.

----------


## afsar

آقای نصیری من هر کاری می کنم که بتوانم از این سایت webmatrixhosting.net بیشتر از 30 روز استفاده کنم نمی شود .
یعنی هم با File manager خودش و هم با Cute FTP فایل آپلود کرده ام اما زمان من هر روز یکی کم می شود.
آیا راهی برای استفاده بیشتر از 30 روز از این سایت وجود دارد ؟  :گیج:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

راه قانونی نه!
توصیه می کنم یک هاست ارزون بخرید و کارهاتون رو بر روی آن تست کنید. برای کارهای اصلی تجربه ی خوبی خواهند بود.

----------


## SalarSoft

این هاستی رو که معرفی می کنم از نظر امکانات خیلی عالیه!
asp و asp.net پشتیبانی می کنه.
خلاصه خودتون ببینید:
www.somee.com/FreePackage.aspx

105 MB Disk Space 
 2 GB Monthly bandwidth 
 FTP Access 
 Free third level Domain 
 ASP support 
 ASP.NET support 
 ASP.NET code behind 
 MS Access databases 
  No file size limit! 
 No Setup Fee! 
 No Monthly Fee - Free! 
 Instant Setup!  

راستی آدرس سایتون هم به صورت www.you.somee.com می شه!

----------


## afsar

SalarSoftجان از راهنمایی شما ممنون :flower: 

آقای نصیری شما چه هاستی رو  پیشنهاد می کنین ؟
(2 یا 3 مگ فضا برای دات نت من کافیه)
 :گیج:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

من این هاست های ویندوزی ایرانی رو تست کردم و از هیچکدوم راضی نیستم!
1- پارس وب http://www.parsweb.net/
2- http://ouriran.com/
3- بکر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

من از ایران هاست استفاده میکنم و کاملا راضیم: http://www.iranhost.com

بخصوص پشتیبانی شون خیلی خوبه و همیشه آنلاین هستند.

در ضمن، 2 یا 3 مگابایت ظرف یکی دو هفته تموم میشه، بنابراین از همون اول 20 مگابایت (حداقل) بگیرید.

----------


## afsar

:thnx::thnx::thnx:

----------


## zrahimic

سلام

من مطالب این تاپیک رو خوندم. می شه در مورد Scripting بیشتر توضیح بدید که چی هست و به چه کاری می آید؟

ممنون

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

در کجای این تاپیک راجع به Scripting بحث شده بود؟

----------


## zrahimic

این که شما گفتید:




> از طریق اینتپرایز منیجر تمام جداول برنامه رو انتخاب کنید. کلیک راست. سپس گزینه ی ساخت اسکریپت را انتخاب کنید. در اینجا اسکریپت تولید جداول تولید می شود. حالا این اسکریپت از طریق کوئری آنالایزر روی هاست قابل اجرا است

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

مربوط به SQL-Server است. حالت استفاده از محیط کوئری آنالایزر و نوشتن دستورات sql (اسکریپت ها در اینجا) در آن و اجرای آنها.

----------


## zrahimic

در این تاپیک گفته شده که می توان از طریق اینترپرایز منیجر جداول را upload کرد. برای رجیستر کردن سرور و تعریف آن آیا می بایست آدرس سایت رو نوشت. ( IP سرور را ندارم ) مثلا: در ویزارد New Register... بنویسم: http://www.mysite.com و بعد user name و پسورد؟ درست است؟ من این کار را انجام می دهم و پیغام می دهد: 

Invalid connection. ConnectionOpen&#40;ParseConnectParams&#40;&#41;&#4  1;


و وصل نمی شود.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

نه. 
هاست شما کجاست؟ اگر امکانات اس کیوال سرور به شما داده باشد 4 مورد را به شما *حتما* گفته:
1- آی پی سروری که اس کیوال سرور روی آن است (الزاما آی پی هاست نیست)
2- یوزر نیم برای اتصال
3- پسورد برای اتصال به اس کیوال سرور
4- نام یک دیتابیس از پیش ایجاد شده برای استفاده شما

اگر نگفته با آنها تماس بگیرید و خون به پا کنید!  :)

----------


## zrahimic

ممنون. IP سرور را ندارم ولی بقیه را دارم. 
الان داخل شاخه DB  سایت من فایلهای mdf و ldf وجود دارد اگر فایلهای mdf و ldf موجود در دستگاه خودم رو به جای آنها به سرور منتقل کنم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

و 
با توجه به مطلب 



> اگه بخواید دیتابیس رو خودتون آپلود کنید باید هر دو رو آپلود کنید. چون اون فایل ldf فایل تراکنش بانک SQL میباشد که وجود آن ضروری است. 
> ولی فکر میکنم با توجه به این بانکهای SQL Server باید توی Server رجیستر بشن بعدا برای ثبت اون شاید با مشکل روبرو بشید. 
> به هر حال اگه همچین مشکلی داشنید از دیتابیسی که خود Host موقع ثبت نام بهتون میده استفاده کنید.


هم پایگاه داده ی روی سرور و هم پایگاه داده ی روی دستگاه من همنام هستند. فکر می کنید باز هم نیاز به ثبت داشته باشد و با مشکل مواجه شود؟

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

سرور کجاست؟ داخلی است (اینترانتی است) یا اینترنتی است؟
اگر داخلی است شما می تونید صاف به کامپیوتر سرور مراجعه و mdf و ldf را کپی و بعد attach‌ و .... غیره.

ولی روی هاست اینترنتی چنین امکانی را به شما نمی دهند. یعنی فولدرهای اس کیوال سرور را در اختیار شما نمی گذارند. بنابراین از دیتابیس بک آپ گرفته و آنرا Restore کنید (همیشه این راه صحیح است (بهترین راه....) و نه مراجعه به mdf و ldf به صورت مستقیم)

----------


## zrahimic

راستشو بخواهید اسم موسسه ی اون رو نمی دونم ولی همین جا است. گفتم که IP اون رو بگیرند و به قول شما خون به پا کنند.  :evil2:  
:thnx:

----------


## zrahimic

سلام

میشه بیشتر در مورد 


&lt;appSettings> 
    &lt;add key="ConnStr" value="data source=db1.europe.webmatrixhosting.net,1435;Connec  t Timeout=30;User ID=aspnet_persia;Password=XXXX;database=H_aspnet_p  ersia" /> 
  &lt;/appSettings>


توضیح دهید.

این ConnStr چه استفاده ای دارد. و 
این که آیا connectionString در شئ SqlConnection هم می بایست با همین اطلاعات یعنی با همین user و ... کامل شود؟

ممنون

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

http://www.dotnetjohn.com/articles/articleid3.aspx

 :)

----------


## zrahimic

جالب بود  :D 

خیلی ممنون. :thnx:

----------


## AspNet

سلام
این سایت webmatrix که گفته فقط 30 روز وقت دارید.
میشه یه وب هاستینگ خوب معرفی کنید.(مجانی ) asp.net  و sql server رو پشتیبانی کنه.

با تشکر

----------


## mahboobeh

سلام من الان عضو سایت شما شدم تعریفشو خیلی شنیدم 
میتونید یه هاست مجانی کهsql server2000,asp.net را قبول کنه به من معرفی کنید؟ :flower:

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

بنده مدت ها تلاش کردم اما تمام سایت ها به صورت Trial و محدود از Web Application شما پشتیبانی می کنند.
سایت www.webhelps.com به صورت نا محدود و با امکانات بسیار زیاد، از هاست های بسیار خوب است.
اما متاسفانه دو تا مشکل بزرگ داره:
1) عدم حمایت از SQL Server
2) اجازه آپلود فایل DLL به شما نمی دهد. (یعنی بای بای Code Behind سلام Inline Code)

----------


## AspNet

اوه من تمامش با code behinde هست.. :sad2: 
تازه از sql server هم استفاده کردم..
حالا یه هاست معرفی کنید مهم نیست که تموم بشه فقط یه خورده وقتش بیشتر باشه

----------


## SalarSoft

اگه به صفحه های قبل مراجعه می کردید ملاحظه می کردید.
www.somee.com

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

بد نیست ولی در سایت، تبلیغات قرار می گیره.

----------


## bebakhshid

سلام

مگر ممکان داره فایل we.config VB را بفرستید چون

فکر کنم که file web.config من پاک شده .

gheisari.somee.com

error web.config میده

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

یک پروژه جدید با VS ایجاد کنید.
فایل Web.Config خود به خود ساخته می شود.

----------


## AspNet

سلام
اسم صفحه ی اول من home.aspx هست.. حالا صفحه ی بعدی هم اسمش default.aspx هست.. که حتما باید همین نام رو داشته باشه..

من در webmatrixhosting یه سایت ساختم..آیا باید نام صفحه ی اولم رو تغییر بدم؟

----------


## AspNet

هر دو صفحه هم در یک فولدر هست..
بعد اینکه در فایل web.config هم در قسمت loginUrl میره به صفحه home.aspx

----------


## AspNet

سلام 
من با این دستوراتی که اینجا گفته شده http://support.webmatrixhosting.net/...p;lang=en#q1_3
میخوام دیتابیسم رو بسازم روی سرور..
اما وقتی تمام کارها رو انجام میدم و داده هام داره کپی میشه ، همین که 4% شد error میده :
failed copy

مشکلم کجاست..آیا راه دیگه ای وجود نداره؟ :sad2:

----------


## AspNet

حالا من جدولها رو ساختم روی هاست..
ولی باز هم error میده:
http://onlinequiz.europe.webmatrixhosting.net/

----------


## Vahid_Keyany

بعد از آپلود کردن دایرکتوری aspnet_client به سایت من ، کنترلهای Validation درست کار میکنند اما یک مشکل اضافه شده و آن هم اینکه دکمه های Submit, Reply, Button, ImageButton کار نمیکنند . این مشکل را یک نفر در سایت WebMatrix هم مطرح کرده بود که بدون جواب مانده .

باتشکر

----------


## AspNet

مشکل من هم در Validation هست.. این دایرکتوری رو از کجا باید بیاریم که آپلود کنیم؟

----------


## Vahid_Keyany

یا ستار العیوب

منبع جواب forum سایت webmatrixhosting.net است و جواب اینکه :
در ابتدا این دایرکتوری aspnet_client در خود سایت وب ماتریکس (اگر اشتباه تلفظ میکنم بگید ، اشکالی نداره ) بصورت یک فایل zip داده شده بود که با کپی کردن آن به ریشه سایت مشکل validation حل میشد ولی خوب مشکلی که عرض کردم ایجاد میشد . برای حل این مشکل باید دایرکتوری aspnet_client را از شاخه ای که iis را روی سیستم خودتان نصب کرده اید بردارید و به ریشه سایت کپی کنید . در دایرکتوری ریشه LocalHost یعنی Inetpub\wwwroot پیداش میکنید . وقتی این شاخه را به سایتم کپی کردم مشکل حل شد .
این هم آدرس سایت من : http://vahidkeyany.europe.webmatrixhosting.net

البته ببخشید که سایت خیلی جذابی نیست ، من یک تازه کار هستم .

----------


## AspNet

پس اون فایلی که به صورت zip هست رو نمیخواد کپی کنیم دیگه ؟

----------


## AspNet

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین؟
که چطور این شاخه رو کپی کنم؟
آخه منم مشکل ولیدیشن دارم

----------


## Vahid_Keyany

نه نمیخواد فایل Zip را آپلود کنید

----------


## Vahid_Keyany

یا غفار

برای کپی کردن شاخه اگر از امکانات سایت WebMatrixHosting.NET میخواهید استفاده کنید ، این مراحل را دنبال کنید :
-	به سایت WebMatrixHosting.NET با نام و کلمه عبورتان وارد شوید
-	روی لینک MyServer کلیک کنید
-	روی لینک FileManager کلیک کنید
-	برای ساخت شاخه جدید در کنار لینک Create درون باکس نام شاخه جدیدی را که میخواهید بسازید ، بنویسید و روی لینک Create کلیک کنید
-	برای ورود به یک شاخه و ساخت زیر شاخه ها در آن روی لینک نام آن شاخه در قسمت Directory List کلیک کنید
-	فایها را هم باید تک تک آپلود کنید

اما اگر زیاد با طراحی سایت کار میکنید بهتر است از یک نرم افزار FTP برای آپلود کردن سایت استفاده کنید . من خودم از نرم افزار CuteFTP Pro v7.0 استفاده میکنم . از مزیات این نرم افزار این است که در این نرم افزار میتوانید شاخه ای را که روی هارد دیسک سیستم تان است با دراگ کردن به سایت تان کپی کنید . در این صورت کل شاخه با زیر شاخه ها و تمامی فایلهای داخلش کپی میشوند. همچنین این نرم افزار خودش تشخیص میدهد که باید در چه Mode مناسبی به آدرس FTP تان وصل شود و نیازی به تنظیمات زیادی ندارد. در ضمن کراکش هم تو اینترنت هست . من از کراکش هم استفاده کردم . 

نرم افزار : http://www.globalscape.com/downloads/cuteftppro.asp
کراکش را دقیقا نمیدانم از چه لینکی گرفتم ولی از این سایت پیداش کردم http://www.crackfind.com/test.php

اگه دانلودش کردید و کراکش رو پیدا نکردید به من ایمیل بزنید تا واستون بفرستمش Vahid_Keyany@Yahoo.com

----------


## AspNet

من هم یه فولدر جدید به نام aspnet_client ساختم و تمام فایلای درون اون فولدر رو توی فولدری که ساختم آپلود کردم ولی هنوز کارم درست نشده  :گیج:

----------


## AspNet

من مشکلم حل شد چون فقط فولدر aspnet client رو میساختم و فایلا رو آپلود میکردم :oops: 

ممنون از کمکتون

----------


## afsar

سلام 
من متوجه نشدم اگه سایت خودش webconfig نداشت باید چکار کنم؟ 
من webconfig خودم هم upload کردم ولی بازم جواب نداد.  :گیج:  

من از سایت http://www.brinkster.com استفاده می کنم
لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## Vahid_Keyany

یا کریم

در جوابتان باید بگویم که شما ابتدا باید بدانید چرا اصلا باید فایل webConfig را تغییر دهیم . همانطور که میدانیم تنظیمات پروژه از جمله نوع CodePage و Authentication و Error Handling و ... در این فایل تنظیم میشوند . اما یک روش خوب در بانکهای اطلاعاتی این است که آدرس بانک اطلاعاتی هم بعنوان یک Application Setting در فایل WebConfig ذخیره شود . سپس در تمام برنامه برای ساختن Connection بانک اطلاعاتی از این Application Setting استفاده میکنیم . 
هر سایت آدرس بانک اطلاعاتی SqlSever متفاوتی دارد . وقتی فضا میخرید یا مجانی ثبت نام میکنید ، این آدرس بانک بعنوان اطلاعات اساسی فضایی که گرفته اید به شما داده میشود . شما با SqlServer به آن متصل میشود و جداول را به درونش Import میکنید. خوب برای اینکه نیازی به دستکاری سورس پروژه نباشد آدرس بانک را بصورتی که گفتم در فایل WebConfig ذخیره میکنیم و در برنامه نیز آدرس را از آن میخوانیم. بنابراین شما باید در فایل WebConfig خود کلیدی را برای آدرس بانک اطلاعاتی اضافه کنید و پروژه تان را هم ویرایش کنید و سپس قبل از آپلود کردن پروژه تان به هر سایتی ، این رشته آدرس بانک اطلاعاتی را در WebConfig تغییر دهید و سپس فایل WebConfig را آپلود کنید.

امیدوارم که مشکلتان حل شود

----------


## afsar

برنامه من اصلا از SqlServer نمی خواهد استفاده کند.
من از Access استفاده میکنم.

        ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Spoofed

> سلام 
> من متوجه نشدم اگه سایت خودش webconfig نداشت باید چکار کنم؟ 
> من webconfig خودم هم upload کردم ولی بازم جواب نداد.  
> 
> من از سایت http://www.brinkster.com استفاده می کنم
> لطفا راهنماییم کنید


این مواردی است که سایت فوق رسما ساپورت می کند :
http://www.brinkster.com/Hosting/PackageComparison.aspx

asp.net فقط برای حالتهای پولی ارائه شده.

----------


## Vahid_Keyany

من با بانکهای اطلاعاتی OleDb روی سایت کار نکرده ام ولی اصلا شاید مشکل شما مربوط به بانک اطلاعاتی نباشد . لطفا مشکلتان را بطور کامل شرح دهید ، اگر پیام خطایی دریافت میکنید ذکر کنید .

اگر از نظر شما مانعی ندارد آدرس کامل فضایی را که گرفته اید و درست کار نمیکند در پیام بعدی ذکر کنید.
اگر برایتان اشکال امنیتی دارد میتوانید به ایمیل من ارسالش کنید .

والسلام

----------


## afsar

این آدرسشه :
http://www45.brinkster.com/afsarnet
 :گیج:

----------


## Vahid_Keyany

پاسخ Spoofed درست بوده است . سایت شما برای فضای مجانی 3 ماهه ای که میدهد ، ASP.NET را ساپورت نمیکند . 
بنابراین باید از سایت دیگری استفاده کنید . مثلا WebMatrixHosting.NET

----------


## afsar

ممنون :wise1:

----------


## AspNet

کسی میدونه چرا hypeylink بر روی سرور کار نمیکنه؟

----------


## PrinceDotNet

دوستان من تمام فایلهلیم را کپی کرده ام و با نرم افزار آنالایزر تمام جدول هایم را کپی کرده ام اما این error را می دهد.



> SELECT permission denied on object 'article', database 'H_dotnetprince', owner 'dbo'.


 میشه بگید مشکل کجاست

----------


## Vahid_Keyany

شاید مشکل اینجا باشد که owner جدول dbo است و شما مطمئنا با نام و کلمه عبور یک کاربر معمولی متصل میشوید ولی اگر این کاربر شما اجازه استفاده از جدول را داشته باشد نباید خطایی دریافت کنید.
 به هر حال وقتی داده ها را بصورت آبجکتی import میکنید owner آنها dbo میشود (یعنی از گزینه سوم دیالوگ import استفاده میکنید) ولی اگر بعنوان جدول آنها را import کنید (گزینه اول دیالوگ import) آن وقت owner آنها کاربری میشود که توسط نام و کلمه عبور آن به پایگاه داده وصل شده اید .

اگر مشکلتان اینطوری حل شد لطفا به من هم اطلاع دهید (فکر نکنم علتش این باشد)

----------


## STI

چطور دیتابیس اس کیو ال را با تمامی رکوردهایش در وب ماتریکس آپلود کنم؟

----------


## AspNet

این error  برای چیه؟

http://www.hima.ws/Searcharoo.aspx

----------


## Vahid_Keyany

قبل از هر چیزی یک سوال دارم و آن اینکه برنامه شما در LocalHost خودتان قرار دارد یا روی اینترنت ؟
باید بررسی کنیم که این خطا چه موقع بوجود می آید ، ولی در مورد مسیر های یک برنامه باید بگویم که تمامی شاخه های درون یک برنامه جزیی از آن هستند ، پس اگر چنین شاخه ای در برنامه شما هست نباید مشکلی داشته باشید مگر اینکه :
- یک برنامه باید به IIS به عنوان یک Application دات نت شناسانده شود برای این کار باید روی مسیر آن یک Virtual Directory ایجاد کنید و سپس در قسمت Settings دیالوگ خصوصیات آن شاخه مجازی گزینه های زیر را فعال کنید :
Enable ASP.NET Server Side Debugging
Enable ASP.NET Client Side Debugging
این مشکل عموما وقتی پیش می آید که برنامه را روی سیستم دیگری میبرید و میخواهید اجراش کنید ، چون VS.NET خودش برای پروژه های جدید شاخه مجازی را بطور اتوماتیک میسازد و شما روی سیستم های دیگر خودتان بطور دستی باید آن را ایجاد کنید

----------


## AspNet

سلام

این لینکی که دادم رو روی اینترنت قرار دادم و بر روی localhost هیچ مشکلی نداشتم.
برنامه ی من هم به عنوان یک app شناخته شده و این لینکی که دادم تنها یه فرمی از ریشه ی برنامه ام هست.

با تشکر از توجهتون

----------


## Vahid_Keyany

:) اگر توجه کنید مسیری که در آن بدنبال فایل میگردد یک مسیر محلی است :
c:\Inetpub\wwwroot\MainWeb
خوب پس معلوم میشود که شما از متدهای System.IO.Directory استفاده کرده اید یا کنترل دیگری که بصورت توکار دارد از متدهای ان استفاده میکند و آدرس را مطلق داده اید . 
بنابراین به آدرس ها در تنظیمات پروژه تان یا در کد برنامه تان توجه کنید و آدرس ها را بصورت نسبی بدهید مثل :
<span dir=ltr>Response.Redirect("Books/Romans.aspx")</span>

----------


## AspNet

من برای رفتن به صفحه ای که error میده یه hyperlink گذاشتم و آدرسش هم مثل بقیه هست ولی بقیه لینکا که هیچ مشکلی ندارن

----------


## Vahid_Keyany

:oops: ببخشید ، لطفا توضیح بدید تو این صفحه جستجو از چه کنترلهایی استفاده کرده اید و کد اون رو هم بررسی کنید

----------


## AspNet

از کنترل خاصی استفاده نکردم  ولی کدش رو از اینترنت گرفتم و گذاشتمش توی سایت  :گیج:

----------


## Vahid_Keyany

اگه ممکنه کدش رو یا اینجا بزنین یا به ایمیلم ارسال کنید :
Vahid_Keyany@Yahoo.com
فکر میکنم که مشکل توی کد اون باشه چون خطا ، خطای زمان اجراست که در طول اجرا شدن صفحه داره اتفاق می افته حتما کد Page_Load هم همراهش باشه

----------


## AspNet

کدش که خیلیه

ولی از اینجا گرفتم: 
http://www.codeproject.com/aspnet/Searcharoo.asp

با تشکر

----------


## Vahid_Keyany

با سلام

کدش خیلی پیچیده بود . من که اصلا نتونستم تو یک پروژه ازش استفاده کنم . مرتب خطاهای مختلفی میده  که باید فایلهاش رو ویرایش کنی . اصل مشکل هم اینه که کدها رو توی کد HTML نوشته و از Code Behind استفاده نکرده .

به هر حال توی مقاله نویسنده توضیح داده بود که در فایل Web.Config پروژه باید کلید های زیر را وارد کنید :
<span dir=ltr>
&lt;appSettings>
    &lt;!--physical location of files-->
    &lt;add key="Searcharoo_PhysicalPath" value="c&#58;\Inetpub\wwwroot\" />
    &lt;!--base Url to build links-->
    &lt;add key="Searcharoo_VirtualRoot " value="http&#58;//localhost/" />
    &lt;!--allowed file extension-->
    &lt;add key="Searcharoo_FileFilter" value="*.html"/>
&lt;/appSettings></span>

خوب روشنه که Value ها رو هم باید با مقادیر مناسب مقدار دهی کنید .
امتحان کنید و به من هم اطلاع بدید .
متشکرم.

----------


## AspNet

این کدیه که من قرار دادم

&lt;appSettings>
    &lt;!--physical location of files-->
    &lt;add key="Searcharoo_PhysicalPath" value="c&#58;\Inetpub\wwwroot\MainWeb" />
    &lt;!--base Url to build links-->
    &lt;add key="Searcharoo_VirtualRoot " value="http&#58;//localhost/" />
    &lt;!--allowed file extension-->
    &lt;add key="Searcharoo_FileFilter" value="*.aspx"/>
&lt;/appSettings> 

حالا باید روی سایت هم امتحان کنم 
و بهتون خبر میدم :)

----------


## AspNet

از این قسمت error میگیره:
&lt;!--physical location of files--> 
    &lt;add key="Searcharoo_PhysicalPath" value="c&#58;\Inetpub\wwwroot\MainWeb" />

باید چی به جاش بذارم ؟

با تشکر

----------


## AspNet

سلام

من با توجه به این کد 
m_path = ConfigurationSettings.AppSettings&#91;"Searcharoo_  PhysicalPath"&#93;;
و

if &#40;null == m_path&#41; 
			&#123; // use the path of the search ASPX page
				m_path = Server.MapPath&#40;"."&#41;;
			&#125;

اومدم خط اولی در webconfig یعنی همون خطی که ازش error میگرفت رو پاک کردم و مثل اینکه مشکلم حل شد :mrgreen: 

لطفا اینجا رو ببینید:
http://www.hima.ws/Searcharoo.aspx

----------


## rohollahmahmoodiany

لطفا بگویید که در کدام پوشه در روی local میتوان فایلهای mdb,ldf رامیتوان یافت.زیرا من در پوشه db مربوط به هاست دیتا بیسی که از روی کامپیوتر خودم  back up کرده بودم.را گپی کردم تا مدیر سایت ان را atach کند اما مدیر سایت میگوید که باید فایل های فوق را کپی کنم.
من از هاست زیر استفاده میکنم:
aryanic.comبا تشکر.

----------


## rohollahmahmoodiany

با سلام. 
یکی از همکاران مناسفانه هاست را به هم ریخته و پوشه های زیادی را در ان ریخته که نمیدانم کدام یک ازاول بوده و.....من بدون توجه به اینها با توجه به اولین صفحه همین تاپیک رفتم و فقط فایلهای درون وب اپلیکیشن را کپی کردم اما خطای زیر ظاهر شد: 
You are not authorized to view this page 
لطفا بگویید که ایا لازم است برای رفع این خطا سایر پوشه های wwwroot را نیز کپی کنم.ایا لازم است پوشه هایی را که همکارم کپی کرده است را پاک کنم.در ضمن من یک بار نیز کل webapplicationرا نیز کپی کردم باز هم..... 
لیست پوشه هایی که هم اکنون در www هاست موجودند: 
private vtivnf وvtipvt,aspnet_client,bin cgibin,images,ndexesfile,states 
 من از این هاست استفاده میکنم.http://aryanic.com/
با تشکر !

----------


## Asad.Safari

> You are not authorized to view this page


فکر کنم این مشکل از Permision است ! که اون از حالت Everyone  خارج شده است!
سری به کنترل پنل هاستینگ خود بیزنید و این قضیه را چک نمایید !

 :موفق:

----------


## rohollahmahmoodiany

با تشکر
مدیر سرور میگوید که 20 سایت در روی سرور کار میکنند بدون اینکه ما به ای ای اس و... از سرور دست بزنیم.می گو ید  که هر اشکالی است از تنظیمات پروژه خودت است.این پروزه هم که در روی کامپیوتر خودم جواب میدهد نمیدانم...؟

----------


## shakiba_12

من همون فایل که آقای نصیری قرار داده بودن رو قرار دادم ولی با ان ارور برخورد میکنم

Runtime Error 
Description: An application error occurred on the server. The current custom error settings for this application prevent the details of the application error from being viewed remotely (for security reasons). It could, however, be viewed by browsers running on the local server machine. 

Details: To enable the details of this specific error message to be viewable on remote machines, please create a &lt;customErrors> tag within a "web.config" configuration file located in the root directory of the current web application. This &lt;customErrors> tag should then have its "mode" attribute set to "Off".


&lt;!-- Web.Config Configuration File -->

&lt;configuration>
    &lt;system.web>
        &lt;customErrors mode="Off"/>
    &lt;/system.web>
&lt;/configuration>


Notes: The current error page you are seeing can be replaced by a custom error page by modifying the "defaultRedirect" attribute of the application's &lt;customErrors> configuration tag to point to a custom error page URL.


&lt;!-- Web.Config Configuration File -->

&lt;configuration>
    &lt;system.web>
        &lt;customErrors mode="RemoteOnly" defaultRedirect="mycustompage.htm"/>
    &lt;/system.web>
&lt;/configuration>

----------


## AspNet

shakiba_12
شما ابتدا این قسمت از فایل web.config رو ویرایش کنید تا خطا رو نشون بده:

&lt;configuration> 
&lt;system.web> 
&lt;customErrors mode="Off"/> 
&lt;/system.web> 
&lt;/configuration> 



یعنی باید قسمت customErrors mode را برابر با "Off" قرار بدید..

وقتی اینو درست کردید یه بار دیگه سایتتون رو بیارید تا خطا رو نشون بده..

----------


## shakiba_12

off هست

----------


## AspNet

شاید off رو درست ننوشتین
Off درسته
چون برنامه ات یه خطایی داره که باید در وب کانفیگت حتما این را که گفتم درست کنی تا بدونی خطا از کجاست :)

----------


## shakiba_12

> شاید off رو درست ننوشتین
> Off درسته
> چون برنامه ات یه خطایی داره که باید در وب کانفیگت حتما این را که گفتم درست کنی تا بدونی خطا از کجاست :)



باز هم اجرا نمی شود 
 :(
&lt;?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?> 
&lt;configuration> 
  &lt;appSettings> 
    &lt;/appSettings> 
  &lt;system.web> 
    &lt;!--  DYNAMIC DEBUG COMPILATION 
          Set compilation debug="true" to enable ASPX debugging.  Otherwise, setting this value to 
          false will improve runtime performance of this application. 
          Set compilation debug="true" to insert debugging symbols &#40;.pdb information&#41; 
          into the compiled page. Because this creates a larger file that executes 
          more slowly, you should set this value to true only when debugging and to 
          false at all other times. For more information, refer to the documentation about 
          debugging ASP .NET files. 
    --> 
    &lt;compilation defaultLanguage="vb" debug="true" /> 
    &lt;!--  CUSTOM ERROR MESSAGES 
          Set customError mode values to control the display of user-friendly 
          error messages to users instead of error details &#40;including a stack trace&#41;&#58; 

          "On" Always display custom &#40;friendly&#41; messages  
          "Off" Always display detailed ASP.NET error information. 
          "RemoteOnly" Display custom &#40;friendly&#41; messages only to users not running 
          on the local Web server. This setting is recommended for security purposes, so 
          that you do not display application detail information to remote clients. 
    --> 
    &lt;customErrors mode="Off" /> 
    &lt;!--  AUTHENTICATION 
          This section sets the authentication policies of the application. Possible modes are "Windows", "Forms", 
          "Passport" and "None" 
    --> 
    &lt;authentication mode="None" /> 
    &lt;!--  APPLICATION-LEVEL TRACE LOGGING 
          Application-level tracing enables trace log output for every page within an application. 
          Set trace enabled="true" to enable application trace logging.  If pageOutput="true", the 
          trace information will be displayed at the bottom of each page.  Otherwise, you can view the 
          application trace log by browsing the "trace.axd" page from your web application 
          root. 
    --> 
    &lt;trace enabled="false" requestLimit="10" pageOutput="false" traceMode="SortByTime" localOnly="true" /> 
    &lt;!--  SESSION STATE SETTINGS 
          By default ASP .NET uses cookies to identify which requests belong to a particular session. 
          If cookies are not available, a session can be tracked by adding a session identifier to the URL. 
          To disable cookies, set sessionState cookieless="true". 
    --> 
    &lt;sessionState 
            mode="InProc"
            stateConnectionString="tcpip=127.0.0.1&#58;42424"
            sqlConnectionString="data source=127.0.0.1;Trusted_Connection=yes"
            cookieless="false" 
            timeout="20" 
    />
    &lt;globalization requestEncoding="windows-1252" responseEncoding="windows-1252" fileEncoding="windows-1252" culture="en-US" uiCulture="en-US" /> 
  &lt;/system.web> 
&lt;/configuration>

----------


## AspNet

بر روی لوکال درست کار میکنه؟

----------


## rohollahmahmoodiany

با سلام.لطفا هرکس که جواب این سوال را میداند  جواب دهد:
در پوشه www در هاست هیچ پوشه ای ندارم .میخواستم ببینم ایا وجود پوشه هایی نظیر _privateو asp_client و......ضروری است؟

----------


## shakiba_12

> بر روی لوکال درست کار میکنه؟


روی کامپیوتر خودم که وب کانفیگ همونیه که خود دات نت ایجاد میکنه با این فرق میکنه

----------


## AspNet

پس فعلا وب کانفیک خودتون رو جایگزین کنید و  تغییراتی که وب کانفیک سایت داده  رو در کانفیگ خودتون اعمال کنید ببینید چی میشه

البته اینو حتما یادت نره:

&lt;customErrors mode="Off" />

----------


## AspNet

من در سایتم یک یوزر کنترل دارم اما با اینکه اونو آپلود میکنم اما بازم خطای : Could not load type user control  رو میده
مشکل کجاست؟

با تشکر

----------


## Vahid_Keyany

> با سلام.لطفا هرکس که جواب این سوال را میداند  جواب دهد:
> در پوشه www در هاست هیچ پوشه ای ندارم .میخواستم ببینم ایا وجود پوشه هایی نظیر _privateو asp_client و......ضروری است؟



گاهی اوقات اینطوری هست . مثلا من در ویندوز 2003 سرور این پوشه را نداشتم ولی در ویندوز های Professional داشتم .

----------


## Vahid_Keyany

شکیبا تو کد وب کانفیگ یکی از سایتهام که درست کار کرده customErrors روی RemoteOnly تنظیم شده است . لطفا به پیام های خطا بیشتر توجه کنید. البته کد سایت من به زبان C#‎ بوده است .

تا جایی که یادمه دو سه ماه پیش در صفحه جواب دادن به بحث تو این فروم یک نوار ابزار فرمت وجود داشت اما حالا نیست ! جل الخالق !!!

----------


## hamid314

با عرض سلام 
من یک مشکل توی database دارم
1-من وقتی با access می نویسم و upload می کنم روی سایت error می ده.
کد:
con= New OleDbConnection( "PROVIDER=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;data source=bankafs.mdb" )
و error اون اینه:
Could not find file 'c:\windows\system32\inetsrv\bankafs.mdb'. 
Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 
2-وقتی sql server مینویسم :
کد:
con=new sqlconnection("server=localhost;database=bankafs")
con.open()
error  می ده که البته من بجای localhost اسم اون host رو مینویسم ولی ایراد می گیره.
خیلی مچکر می شم اگه کمکم کنید.

----------


## Peyman_Ranjbar

> کد:
> con= New OleDbConnection( "PROVIDER=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;data source=bankafs.mdb" )
> .


به جای این کد از عبارت زیر استفاده کن
 
 
con= New OleDbConnection( "PROVIDER=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;data source=" + Server.MapPath("") <A href="mailto:+@"\bankafs.mdb">+@"\bankafs.mdb" )

----------


## hamid314

خیلی مچکرم از شما unicorN
راهنمایی شما مشکلم را با access کرد 
اما هنوز  در sql server نمی دونم چطوری با query analyzer جداول databaseخودم رو روی server hostبفرستم.
شما سایتی اطلاع دارید که از  sql server حمایت کند.البته بجز hostwebmatrix.net
بسیار مچکرو از راهنمای شما.روز خوبی داشته باشید.

----------


## mohandess_anita

سایت من هم یک همچین مشکلی دارد و پیغام خطا می دهد و در پیغام خطا مشکل web config  را می دهد اما متاسفانه من اصلا برای سایتم web config ندارم و نمی دونم از کجا بیارم لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## Vahid_Keyany

تو شاخه ای که سایت رو ساختید کنار فایلهای دیگه یک فایل بنام Web.Config هست وقتی پروژه تون رو تو ویژوال استودیو باز میکنید تو پنجره Solution Explorer باز هم این فایل رو میبینید.

----------


## mohsen_pourvali

salam
man dar dorost kardane yek projee web dar Visual Stuido.Net 2001 be moshkel barkhoram be tori ke hengam dorost kardan yek proje jadide web safhee avale proje baz nemishavad lotfan man ra rahnamaee konid

----------


## My program is My Child

آیا نوشتن خط 
&lt;add key="ConnStr" value="data source=db1.europe.webmatrixhosting.net,1435;Connec  t Timeout=30;User ID=aspnet_persia;Password=XXXX;database=H_aspnet_p  ersia" /> 
در Web.config الزامی است.؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

الزاما نه اما ترجیحا بله.
میتونید key فوق را حذف کرده و به طور مستقیم اقدام به نوشتن Connection String در کدهای برنامه خود کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## rainynight

سلام می خوام بدونم این فایل  dll  در دات نت 2 کجا رفته و ما باید چیرو آپلود کنیم؟؟؟

----------


## mahboobeh

سلام 
من یک سایت با asp.net  ساختم با 20 تا وب فرم برای اعلام نمرات یک مدرسه شلوغ. از بانک sql استفاده کردم و12 تا جدول دارم و کلا حدود 10 تا عکس . اگه میشه به من بگید برای این سایت چقدر فضا لازمه ؟ ممنون میشم .


اگه بعدا بخوام قسمت ارسال email  بهش اضافه کنم چی؟ برای این کار جایی که فضای اولیه رو ازش گرفتم باید سرور میل داشته باشه یا بعدا میشه اوونو گرفت ؟

----------


## hamidr

با سلام خدمت دوستان.
لینک زیر رو ببینید :
http://www.inotas.org/WebForm1.aspx

دیتابیسم اکسس 2000 و در باکس عد 1 تا 5 رو میتونید وارد کنید بعد باتون رو بزنید 

این  Error برای چیه؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

همان طور که گفته شده، باید المنت customErrors رو برابر با Off قرار بدی تا خطا رو ببینی!
این المنت به طور پیش فرض، مقدار RemoteOnly رو می پذیره...
در ضمن، زمانی که قصد نمایش یک صفحه ی سفارشی برای خطاهایی که احیانا اتفاق می افتند رو داریو نام صفحه رو در قسمت defaultRedirect مشخص می کنی، مقدار customErrors رو باید برابر با On قرار بدی!
موفق باشید.

----------


## hamidr

مشکل من دادن مسیر دیتابیسم است 

 چکارش کنم؟

----------


## JikSearch

سلام
من با یکی از دیتا بیس های اکسس بر روی هاست مشکل زیر را دارم



*
Could not use ''; file already in use. 
Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 
Exception Details: System.Data.OleDb.OleDbException: Could not use ''; file already in use.*



اما بر روی هاست دیگرم همین برنامه مشکلی ندارد.

لطفاً راهنمایی بفرمائید

----------


## Behnam Azadi

سلام استاد
خیلی خوشحالم که در خدمت شما هستم.
من یک سایت دارم. میخواهم برنامه ای که در سیستم خودم نوشتم و کار هم میکنه رو به سایت انتقال بدهم. برنامه تحت asp.net نوشته شده. data base هم accsess است. 
برای upload این برنامه در سایتم چیکار کنم؟ Connection string مربوط به database رو  به کجا تغییر بدم؟ چه کارهایی باید انجام بدم ؟
با سپاس.

----------


## AspNet

connection string برنامتو باید طوری تغییر بدی که به نام دیتابیسی که روی هاست ساختی بخوره.
یعنی نام دیتابیس وارد میکنی و username و password مربوط به دیتابیس.

----------


## Behnam Azadi

سلام استاد
متشکرم. برنامه هایی که در ASP.Net نوشتم در سیستم خودم خوب کار میکنه ولی وقتی upload می کنم پیغام Server error in '/' application می ده. توضیحاتش هم مربوط به webconfig مربوط می شه. آیا webconfig رو خراب کردم؟ خوشحال می شم اگه کمکم کنید.
متشکر.

----------


## AspNet

شما error رو اینجا بذارین ببینم چیه

----------


## roya2002_80

سلام 
ایا کسی از سایت somee.com هاست رایگان گرفته؟ من نمی دونم دیتابیس را در این سایت از کجا اپلود کنمو رشته اتصال به دیتابیس را در کجا تغییر بدم؟ لطفا من را راهنمایی کنید
با تشکر

----------


## SalarSoft

> سلام
> ایا کسی از سایت somee.com هاست رایگان گرفته؟ من نمی دونم دیتابیس را در این سایت از کجا اپلود کنمو رشته اتصال به دیتابیس را در کجا تغییر بدم؟ لطفا من را راهنمایی کنید
> با تشکر


اگر منظورتون SQLServer است باید بگم که این سایت سرویس رایگانش همچین امکاناتی نداره.
بهتره از www.vwdhosting.net استفاده کنید که سرویس رایگانش sqlserver داره.

----------


## roya2002_80

ازجوابی که دادید ممنونم

----------


## hassan_RK

با عرض سلام 
مطالب 17 صفحه این تاپیک رو خوندم 
1- در هاستی که گرفتم فایل وب کانفیگ نبود 
2- پوشه aspnet_client رو از کامپیوترم روی سایت کپی کردم
3- فرمهایم را که در پوشه ای داخل پوشه روت بود را به پوشه روت انتقال دادم 
4- فایل کان فیگ رو هم طبق فرمایشات دوستان درست کردم 

اما هنوز مشکل برطرف نشد

تمام کنترل هایی که در فرمها از وب فرم استفاده کردم نشون نمی ده ولی کنترلهایی را که از اچ تی ام ال استفاده کردم نمایش می ده در ضمن فونتها هم بهم ریخته 
همین مشکل زمانیکه از کامپیوتر خودم از قسمت آی آی اس --open-- می کنم اتفاق می افتد  

مشکل از کجاست ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
 با تشکر

----------


## setarehman

dar site webmatrix in file wenconfig koja hast

----------


## aliakbarzadeh

با سلام
چه فایلهای را باید آپلود کنیم . آیا میتوان فایلهای ASPx  را آپلود نکرد

----------


## night11

سلام 

برای راه اندازی یک سرور باید چیکار کرد . من الان دارم روی ویندوز اکس پی سایت رو طراحی می کنم با Sql سرور حالا می خوام روی یک سیستم ویندوز 2003 نصب کنم و اون رو بعنوان سرور قرار بدم و فایلها رو به اونجا انتقال بدم 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید 
آیا انتقال فایلهای کافیست ؟ و فایل وب کانفیگ رو چیکار کنم ؟ یا نرم افزار خاصی باید نصب بشه ؟ 
ممنون 
ببخشید اگه سوالم کلی هست

----------


## esmaeil

سلام.
من هم یک صفحه aspx با بانک اطلاعاتی access2003 دارم که در سیستم خودم(localhost) مشکلی ندارد اما وقتی که آن را upload می کنم connection string من به مشکل برخورده و دیتابیس open نمی شود.
نحوه ارتباط من از طریق oledbdaraconnection است. لطفا در تنظیمات مربوط به اتصال به دیتابیس مرا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## roya2002_80

سلام من در سایتی که آپلود کردم خطای زیر را می دهد اشکال از کجاست
 Configuration Error
Description: An error occurred during the processing of a configuration file required to service this request. Please review the specific error details below and modify your configuration file appropriately.

Parser Error Message: File or assembly name CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine, or one of its dependencies, was not found.

Source Error:

Line 22: debugging ASP.NET files.
Line 23: -->
Line 24: <compilation defaultLanguage="C#‎" debug="true"><assemblies><add assembly="CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine, Version=9.1.5000.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304"/><add assembly="CrystalDecisions.ReportSource, Version=9.1.5000.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304"/><add assembly="CrystalDecisions.Shared, Version=9.1.5000.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304"/><add assembly="CrystalDecisions.Web, Version=9.1.5000.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304"/></assemblies></compilation>
Line 25: <!--  CUSTOM ERROR MESSAGES
Line 26: Set customErrors mode="On" or "RemoteOnly" to enable custom error messages, "Off" to disable.

----------


## roya2002_80

لطفا کمکم کنید.................

----------


## hmm

هاست شما از CRYSTAL REPORT پشتیبانی نمیکنه 
پس نمیتونی رو این هاست از این نوع گزارش بگیری

----------


## roya2002_80

ممنون از جوابی که دادید . من یه ایمیلی به شرکت زدم که مطمئن شوم(شرکت پیشگامان یزد)

----------


## zarzary

من وقتی فایلهام را اپلود کردم این پیغام را می دهد لطفا من را راهنمایی کنیید


Server Error in '/' Application.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Configuration Error 
Description: An error occurred during the processing of a configuration file required to service this request. Please review the specific error details below and modify your configuration file appropriately. 

Parser Error Message: ?

Source Error: 


Line 6:    
Line 7:    
Line 8:    <httpHandlers><add verb="GET" 
Line 9:    path="FtbWebResource.axd"
Line 10:   type="FreeTextBoxControls.AssemblyResourceHandler,  FreeTextBox"></add>


Source File: E:\PARSDATA\users\webadmin\sitnaacom\sitnaa.com\ww  w\web.config    Line: 8 

Assembly Load Trace: The following information can be helpful to determine why the assembly 'FreeTextBox' could not be loaded.


=== Pre-bind state information ===
LOG: DisplayName = FreeTextBox
 (Partial)
LOG: Appbase = file:///E:/PARSDATA/users/webadmin/sitnaacom/sitnaa.com/www
LOG: Initial PrivatePath = bin
Calling assembly : (Unknown).
===

LOG: Policy not being applied to reference at this time (private, custom, partial, or location-based assembly bind).
LOG: Post-policy reference: FreeTextBox
LOG: Attempting download of new URL file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v1.1.4322/Temporary ASP.NET Files/root/22703e1b/8c789b0a/FreeTextBox.DLL.
LOG: Attempting download of new URL file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v1.1.4322/Temporary ASP.NET Files/root/22703e1b/8c789b0a/FreeTextBox/FreeTextBox.DLL.
LOG: Attempting download of new URL file:///E:/PARSDATA/users/webadmin/sitnaacom/sitnaa.com/www/bin/FreeTextBox.DLL.
LOG: Attempting download of new URL file:///E:/PARSDATA/users/webadmin/sitnaacom/sitnaa.com/www/bin/FreeTextBox/FreeTextBox.DLL.
LOG: Attempting download of new URL file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v1.1.4322/Temporary ASP.NET Files/root/22703e1b/8c789b0a/FreeTextBox.EXE.
LOG: Attempting download of new URL file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v1.1.4322/Temporary ASP.NET Files/root/22703e1b/8c789b0a/FreeTextBox/FreeTextBox.EXE.
LOG: Attempting download of new URL file:///E:/PARSDATA/users/webadmin/sitnaacom/sitnaa.com/www/bin/FreeTextBox.EXE.
LOG: Attempting download of new URL file:///E:/PARSDATA/users/webadmin/sitnaacom/sitnaa.com/www/bin/FreeTextBox/FreeTextBox.EXE.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Version Information: Microsoft .NET Framework Version:1.1.4322.2032; ASP.NET Version:1.1.4322.2032

----------


## سار

این یعنی چی؟
همه چیز درست بود ولی وقتی آپلود کردم این Error را داد. لطفن راهنمایی کنید.

Server Application Unavailable 
The web application you are attempting to access on this web server is currently unavailable.  Please hit the "Refresh" button in your web browser to retry your request. 

Administrator Note: An error message detailing the cause of this specific request failure can be found in the application event log of the web server. Please review this log entry to discover what caused this error to occur.

----------


## alireza244

با سلام 
من یه فضای رایگان گرفتم (از سایت VWDHosting.NET گرفتم) 
فایل web.config را طبق گفته آقای نصیری درست کردم مشکل حل شد
ولی صفحاتی که از بانک اطلاعاتی استفاده کردم خطا میده
بانک اطلاعاتی من هم sql2000 هست
اینم خطا
_An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server. When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server)_

اینم آدرس و ب سایت : http://alireza244-1.at.vwdhosting.net/


یه چیز دیگه : نوشته های فارسی را هم بهم می ریزه (علامت ؟ چاپ میکنه)

لطفا کمک کنید


با تشکر

----------


## mehdi_kamari

پس تنظیمات web.config چی میشه ؟ اون تنظیماتی که روی لوکال انجام دادیم ؟

راستی نیاز هست که کل solution رو روی هاست کپی کنیم ؟

ببخشید خیلی تازه کارانه می پرسم .

----------


## Kia_MLS

با سلام خدمت همه اساتید محترم
من تمامی فایلهامو طبق فرمایشات شما آپلود کرم ولی موقع لود شدن سایت Error میده!
من از Asp.Net 2005 برای طراحی سایت استفاده کردم
Host از اون پشتیبانی میکنه
این هم فایل Web.config من:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding ="utf-8"?>
<configuration>
	<appSettings>
	</appSettings>
	<connectionStrings>
	</connectionStrings>
	<system.web>
		<roleManager enabled="true"/>
    <customErrors mode ="On"/>
		<compilation debug="true" strict="true" explicit="true">
      
			<assemblies>
				<add assembly="System.Design, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B03F5F7F11D50A3A"/></assemblies></compilation>
		<pages>
			<namespaces>
				<clear/>
				<add namespace="System"/>
				<add namespace="System.Collections"/>
				<add namespace="System.Collections.Specialized"/>
				<add namespace="System.Configuration"/>
				<add namespace="System.Text"/>
				<add namespace="System.Text.RegularExpressions"/>
				<add namespace="System.Web"/>
				<add namespace="System.Web.Caching"/>
				<add namespace="System.Web.SessionState"/>
				<add namespace="System.Web.Security"/>
				<add namespace="System.Web.Profile"/>
				<add namespace="System.Web.UI"/>
				<add namespace="System.Web.UI.WebControls"/>
				<add namespace="System.Web.UI.WebControls.WebParts"/>
				<add namespace="System.Web.UI.HtmlControls"/>
			</namespaces>
		</pages>
		<authentication mode="Forms">
			<forms name="MyAppCookie" loginUrl="Default.aspx">
				<credentials passwordFormat="Clear">
					<user name="som" password="som"/>
				</credentials>
			</forms>
		</authentication>
		<sessionState mode = "InProc"/>
	</system.web>
</configuration>


آدرس سایت : Vastagroup.com

----------


## cmstop.ir

چه اروری دریافت می کنید؟
طراحی سایت

----------


## rezanoorpour

فروش قالب Html با کمترین قیمت ممکن 
http://htmlcenter.ir/Group/1/%D9%82%...%84%D8%A8-Html
و قالب وردپرس به صورت رایگان
http://htmlcenter.ir/Group/19/%D9%82...BE%D8%B1%D8%B3
ومقاله های مفید و جالب درباره معایب و مزایایی زبان های برنامه نویسی
http://htmlcenter.ir/blog
طراحی سایت در زمان کم و قیمت مناسب
http://qomsite.com/

----------

